# stainless steel vs oem rubber brake lines



## 90Corrado (Nov 15, 2000)

I understand the pros of switching to stainless steel, but are there any cons? The stainless lines would go on a car that sees a good amount of snow and ice in the winter, would they still remain flexible?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: stainless steel vs oem rubber brake lines (90Corrado)*

Normally rubber hoses last longer... it is not umcommon for ppl who race often to replace the lines every year.
Other than that I don't know of any cons.


----------



## 90Corrado (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: stainless steel vs oem rubber brake lines (GTijoejoe)*

Really!? See I thought one of the reasons people switched to stainless steel lines was because they lasted longer than OEM rubber. These lines are going on my daily driver.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: stainless steel vs oem rubber brake lines (90Corrado)*

Just make sure you get good ones that have well designed strain relief on the end fittings..if the strain relief isn't good there, flexing can and will break SS strands..and if one of these pokes the inner silicone hose..you got no brakes!







Beware "no name" Chinese knockoff parts..those are OK for plastic light lenses..but not your brake lines! Stick with stuff you know has been really tested and certified and from a company like Goodridge or other suppliers with good reps..beware the plain brown box! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: stainless steel vs oem rubber brake lines (90Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90Corrado* »_Really!? See I thought one of the reasons people switched to stainless steel lines was because they lasted longer than OEM rubber. These lines are going on my daily driver.

Really.... OEM rubber hoses are the real deal, you'll be surprised how stronge they really are, they are intended to last 10yrs (the est. life of an average vehicle), of course they can go longer. SS will not have that type of integrity, the internal line will fatigue over time (think of doing 1million lock to lock turns)
People normaly switch the SS because as the rubber hoses ages, the rubber will begin to flex and swell more under pressure, which gives you a higher fluid consumption, this makes your pedal stroke longer to fill the extra volume, SS will avoid this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also take Spits advice


----------



## 90Corrado (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: stainless steel vs oem rubber brake lines (GTijoejoe)*

Gotcha, thanks for the additional info.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

so then really.... do we need SS lines?
im in the wrong forum cuz i got a 24v but its a zoo over their...
im replacing my pads/rotors now and dont know if i should go on and get new lines or just keep these? how do i know if they are going bad?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (DUB_MANGv2)*

Need?, no.... but they do have benefits
Its difficult to tell when your hoes' performance is degrading. Obvious signs are wear, cracking, swellling.... things like that, for regular service replacement.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_ Its difficult to tell when your hoes' performance is degrading. Obvious signs are wear, cracking, swellling.... things like that

I know when my hoes' performance is degrading. They stop bringing in as much money as they previously did. At that point, I don't check them for anything. I just get new hoes'.








Sorry, I kept trying to hit the back button, but I couldn't pull my hands away from the keyboard.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (TheBossQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_
I know when my hoes' performance is degrading. They stop bringing in as much money as they previously did. At that point, I don't check them for anything. I just get new hoes'.








Sorry, I kept trying to hit the back button, but I couldn't pull my hands away from the keyboard.

BBBWWAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















That's actually so funny I can't even go back and correct it now








that's a good honest mistake that'll be left alone


----------

